# Xcode SDL and SNOW LÉOPARD



## k_jonathan (19 Octobre 2009)

salut a vous amis experts du dvp sous xcode , 
voilà ma demande , je veux apprendre à utiliser les bibliothèques associées au C . Pour débuter SDL me parait être un bon choix , donc j'ai suivit de nombreux tutos pour l'installer sur xcode mais aucuns résultats la compilation échoue systématiquement   

"GCC 4.2 is not compatible with the Mac OS X 10.4 SDK (file SDLMain.m)"

je suis sous 10.6 snow leopard avec la dernière version de xcode .

who has an idea ?

regards


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

As-tu bien télécharger la dernière librairie SDL compatible 10.6 comme écrit sur la pages des nouvelles officielles. Sinon tu peux toujours récupérer les dernières sources SVN et recompiler toi même ta librairie. Sinon tu as vérifié que ta configuration XCode et les versions étaient les bonnes ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Bien tu es sous Snow Leopard ou leopard pour avoir GCC 4.2.

Il est possible à la compilation de choisir un compilo inférieur sur Snow : gcc 4.0 par exemple.

Pour cela :
- tu vas sur le target et tu choisis le projet.
- L'icone bleue avec un "i" devient sélectionnable dans la barre d'outils sous le titre, tu cliques, une fenêtre devrait s'ouvrir.

- Tu sélectionnes l'onglet "build"
- Dans la partie du bas :
&#8226; Sélectionnes dans "Architectures" -> 32 bits universal
&#8226; Sélectionnes comme "Base SDK" tu choisis 10.4
&#8226; Sélectionnes dans "C/C++ compiler version" tu choisis  GCC 4.0
&#8226; Dans "Mac OS X Deployement Target" tu choisis  10.4
&#8226; puis tu sélectionnes la partie entre guillemets  "ZERO_LINK = NO" puis tu colles dans la fenêtre info.

Tu devrait obtenir un universal binary compatible Tiger, le problème est de pouvoir tester sous ce vieux système en PPC/intel 32 bits.

Il faut faire une modif dans le fichier : info.plist, le mieux et de l'ouvrir comme source code et de rajouter cela.

Attention c'est du xml ...

	<key>LSMinimumSystemVersion</key>
	<string>10.4.0</string>




Bon courage et A+

Philippe.


----------



## k_jonathan (21 Octobre 2009)

MERCI DE VOS RÉPONSES RAPIDES  

j'essaierai de bidouiller un petit peux  celon vos conseils , et demain je vous tiendrai au courrant :de l' issue  

thanks a lot pour de m'aider


----------

